# PT RUNS - MORALE



## 7RCA (18 Aug 2012)

Is there alot of high morale on the PT runs within the platoon to keep people going?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Aug 2012)

7RCA said:
			
		

> Is there alot of high morale on the PT runs within the platoon to keep people going?



Really? :facepalm:


----------



## MSEng314 (18 Aug 2012)

"The beatings shall continue until morale improves"  :facepalm:


----------



## aesop081 (18 Aug 2012)

7RCA said:
			
		

> Is there alot of high morale on the PT runs within the platoon to keep people going?



Because of budget cuts, morale had to be cut out. As a result, all you will get is a Sgt or WO yelling at you. Trust me, that should keep you going.

You want a hug to get through a run, go join the girl scouts.


----------



## GAP (18 Aug 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You want a hug to get through a run, go join the girl scouts.



Yeah, but think of the morale!!!  ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Aug 2012)

If you're talking you're not running hard enough! ;D


----------



## Blackadder1916 (18 Aug 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> > You want a hug to get through a run, go join the girl scouts.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but think of the morale immorality!!!  ;D



There, fixed it for you.  You dirty old man!


----------



## GAP (18 Aug 2012)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Yeah, but think of the morale immorality!!!  ;D
> 
> 
> There, fixed it for you.  You dirty old man!



 :bowing:  :bowing:


----------



## Jarnhamar (18 Aug 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3wIDATpXak

Go ahead and fast forward to the 2 minute and 26 second mark.


----------



## a_majoor (22 Aug 2012)

Releasing wild dogs behind the platoon may not improve morale, but it certainly inproves speed and keeping together as a group.......

Just sayin'


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Aug 2012)

I fondly remember the days where the  22 year old platoon commander would run like a gazelle, leaving the majority of his first command behind, with only his fellow gazelles staying with him, then calling everyone who couldn't match his pace "slugs" or "lazy" .....even his Section Commanders.....despite the fact that some of his command were in the Army while the commander was still crapping his diapers.

Good for morale and great fun!


----------



## Snaketnk (22 Aug 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I fondly remember the days where the  22 year old platoon commander would run like a gazelle, leaving the majority of his first command behind, with only his fellow gazelles staying with him, then calling everyone who couldn't match his pace "slugs" or "lazy" .....even his Section Commanders.....despite the fact that some of his command were in the Army while the commander was still crapping his diapers.
> 
> Good for morale and great fun!



I remember those days, we call them wednesdays.


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Aug 2012)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Releasing wild dogs behind the platoon may not improve morale, but it certainly inproves speed and keeping together as a group.......
> 
> Just sayin'



Were you in that platoon in Bosnia that had the problem with dogs chasing them along their running route?
The platoon commander had an idea that the platoon would stop form an extended line put their arms in the air and scare the pack of feral dogs, alpha male style. 
The platoon went for a run, the pack of dogs spotted them and began to charge- the platoon commander stopped the platoon shouted for an extended line and put his arms up.  The dogs didn't seem phased, when the platoon commander looked around the rest of his platoon was 200 meters behind him running away.


----------



## a_majoor (23 Aug 2012)

No, that wasn't my platoon.

OTOH remind me to tell you about the time I was almost eaten by the guard dogs at Banja Luka.....


----------

